# Sig scorpion versus kimber custom II TE



## Msk8nner1974 (Aug 7, 2017)

Okay, just wanted to get some insights on which gun would serve best. I am going to purchase a new 1911 frame .45 and can not pick from either the scorpion or the custom. Both guns have really good reviews and both guns look good. This will be my concealed carry. Just wanted to get some opions. Also this will be my first .45 1911. If there are some guys who have shot both or own both, it would be greatly appreciated to hear from you. Thanks for your voice.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Msk8nner1974 said:


> Okay, just wanted to get some insights on which gun would serve best. I am going to purchase a new 1911 frame .45 and can not pick from either the scorpion or the custom. Both guns have really good reviews and both guns look good. This will be my concealed carry. Just wanted to get some opions. Also this will be my first .45 1911. If there are some guys who have shot both or own both, it would be greatly appreciated to hear from you. Thanks for your voice.


Since they're both good 1911's I guess you'll just have to flip a coin? Kimber's have gotten mixed reviews by some. I've got three of their 1911's and really like them. I've also got Sig's too but none of their 1911's. You may want to look at Sig's P220 Elite it's a DA/SA single stack .45 similar in proportions to a 1911. This gives you an advantage of not having to disengage a safety for your first shot especially if you plan on carrying it. 1911's are SA (single action) semi auto's that should be carried cocked and locked with the thumb safety engaged. The disadvantage being that you have to remember to disengage the thumb safety in order to fire the gun. This could be a problem when having to make a split second decision in a tense life or death situation.

The only disadvantage of a DA/SA semi auto is the long and heavier first trigger pull and the transition to a single action trigger pull for all subsequent shots. Personally, I don't consider it to be a big deal. I'd rather that than have to remember to first disengage a safety. If self defense is your main priority in my opinion nothing beats a modern striker fired semi auto pistol.








Sig P220 Elite


----------



## DLYskes1976 (Sep 15, 2015)

i have a Sig Scorpion Carry ( version ) and love it !! i can honestly say i've never had a single issue with mine.. it felt a bit stiff for about the first 100 or so rounds.. but i did run it very wet.. and still do lol.. but it's buttery smooth now.. 

i had been wanting this handgun for a few months, ever since the first time i looked at one... it was like damn.. i even looked into buying a bare bones 1911 and building it up, but when i started thinking of the price of everything it basically came out to the same price as the Sig.. And my thoughts was like well i had wanted this handgun for months now,,, so F-it , i dropped the cash on the gun and didnt look back.. 

I will say one thing that i do like about Sig 1911's vs others is they have a external extractor.. i do think others have a external extractor, but I dont think any of the Kimber's do...


----------

